# jelly roll



## Vanda

Não, não é o rocambole, não. Jelly roll é também uma gíria para ''sexo''. Vocês podem me ajudar a achar um termo assim engraçado, colorido em português?
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=jelly roll


----------



## englishmania

Para o acto? enrolanço ... molho...


----------



## snoopy82

Em Portugal, dizemos "marmelada". Também se usa no Brasil?


----------



## englishmania

Ah, sim, marmelada.
Realmente, não sei se no Brasil se usa.


----------



## uchi.m

(dar) umazinha?


----------



## uchi.m

snoopy82 said:


> Em Portugal, dizemos "marmelada". Também se usa no Brasil?


Marmelada no Brasil significa algo desonesto: o Fla-Flu foi marmelada.


----------



## William Stein

englishmania said:


> Para o acto? enrolanço ... molho...


 
Jelly roll is a slang word for vagina (Which explains the Frank Zappa song "Jelly roll, gum drop, got my eye on you!").


----------



## englishmania

^ I know, but it also says it means intercourse... here.


----------



## Vanda

Brasileiros, além da ''umazinha'', que mais sugerem? Todas as sugestões são bem-vindas. 
Lusos, obrigada por contribuírem para futuras referências, mas o significado aqui muda ou nunca ouvimos, como o tal enrolanço; muito engraçado!


----------



## englishmania

Esse "umazinha" é muito querido lol. Aqui diz-se "dar uma" mesmo.
Lembrei-me do _enrolanço_ por ser uma palavra parecida com a torta/ _rolo_ (nalgumas regiões). Usa-se mais como verbo - _enrolaram-se_.
_Fazer marmelada _também é uma expressão comum. Quando ouvires _fazer marmelada_, Vanda, pode não ser com marmelos.


----------



## William Stein

englishmania said:


> ^ I know, but it also says it means intercourse... here.


 
It only means "sex" by metonymy (extension), just as "I'm going to get some pussy (vagina)"  means "I'm going to have sex" (or in the case of a woman or homosexual, "I'm going to get some cock (penis)" means I'm going to have sex. 
I think it's especially clear from your quote (sitting on a fence!).
It may not be an important distinction but you can't use "jellyroll" as a synonym for sex in 90% of the cases.


----------



## englishmania

^ Ok thanks, so pay attention, Vanda.


----------



## uchi.m

Uma molhadinha? Aff


----------



## Ana ElSy

Já que o tópico é culinário, que tal _molhar o biscoito?_
Vou pesquisar e ver se acho alguma coisa que seja referência direta à _perseguida...._

__


----------



## Ana ElSy

Olha o que eu encontrei, fuçando a internet..... Eu não sei se estas gírias são muito populares, entretanto. Enfim, elas são sinonimos para _as partes pudentas da menina_

Essas parecem 'encaixar' bem ao _jelly roll_:

recheio-de-sonho, rocambole, rosquinha (não estou me referindo à rosca )


Tem essa outras aqui, que também fazem referência à culinária:
pão,descascador-de-espiga (essa é horrível), bolacha/bolacha-recheada, bacalhau , maçã-do-amor, docinho, enroladora-de-croquete,  paçoquinha


----------



## William Stein

Wow, Portuguese is much more poetic than English. The only other culinary one I can think of in English is "bearded clam", which is not very appetising.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

William Stein said:


> Jelly roll is a slang word for vagina (Which explains the Frank Zappa song "Jelly roll, gum drop, got my eye on you!").


 
I always thought it was the other way around!

Talking about Jelly Roll Morton, jazz musician:

_In that atmosphere he often sang smutty lyrics and it was at this time that he took the nickname "Jelly Roll" [4] which at the time was black slang for the female genitalia[5]. (Wikipedia)_

Now it's clear but... a jelly roll doesn't really look like a vagina... more like a male sexual organ to me, but, well...


----------



## Vanda

Misericórdia! Que mente fértil tem este pessoal.


----------



## William Stein

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Now it's clear but... a jelly roll doesn't really look like a vagina... more like a male sexual organ to me, but, well...


 
I think you're supposed to look at the cross-section, but that reminds me more of Dr. Evil's time machine than a vagina:

http://www.pinballnews.com/games/austinpowers/dscf0263.jpg


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

William Stein said:


> I think you're supposed to look at the cross-section, but that reminds me more of Dr. Evil's time machine than a vagina:
> 
> http://www.pinballnews.com/games/austinpowers/dscf0263.jpg


 
I _see_!

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, lembrei-me de ''transa, transada''.


----------



## Ana ElSy

William Stein said:


> The only other culinary one I can think of in English is "bearded clam", which is not very appetising.


 
I cannot believe I've looked up that slang on google......Moderators, please.......



William Stein said:


> I think you're supposed to look at the cross-section....


 
Eu acho que tem alguém que anda traduzindo textos técnicos em demasia....


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

William Stein said:


> Wow, Portuguese is much more poetic than English. The only other culinary one I can think of in English is "bearded clam", which is not very appetising.



But you can drink from the furry cup. 

(There's another one related to this but I can't remember. I've picked it up in "Little Britain".)


----------



## William Stein

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> But you can drink from the furry cup.
> 
> (There's another one related to this but I can't remember. I've picked it up in "Little Britain".)


 
Thanks, I didn't know that one. I haven't ever seen "Little Britain" but I'll try to find the DVDs, it looks very funny.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Quando ouvires _fazer marmelada_, Vanda, pode não ser com marmelos.


 
Engraçado como as expressões vão evoluindo. No meu tempo (quero dizer, quando pensava nisso a maior parte do tempo, ahahammm), a '_marmelada_' tinha um significado mais específico, porque abrangia apenas a manipulação daqueles órgãos que se parecem com (e que nesse tempo também eles próprios se chamavam) marmelos. Pelo que vejo, a _marmelada_ de hoje já tem outros condimentos.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Carfer said:


> , a '_marmelada_' tinha um significado mais específico, porque abrangia apenas a manipulação daqueles órgãos que se parecem com (e que nesse tempo também eles próprios se chamavam) marmelos.


 
Eu tive que ir ao google ver como é um marmelo de verdade, pois o único _marmelo _que eu conhecia era o da música _(...goiabada de marmelo... )_

PS: estou me referindo à fruta, evidentemente


----------



## englishmania

Se estou a perceber bem, acho que esse termo é capaz de ainda ser usado para se referir a "seios", ainda que ache mais comum "melões".


----------



## Ana ElSy

englishmania said:


> Se estou a perceber bem, acho que esse termo é capaz de ainda ser usado para se referir a "seios", ainda que ache mais comum "melões".


Pois é, aqui também se usa o termo _melões_. Se bem que tem aquela moda (que eu espero que passe logo) das _mulheres-fruta_

*PS*: não é possível que não tem mais nenhum forero/a (onde é que está a macharada de plantão quando a Vanda mais precisa?) capaz de contribuir para este thread! Eu não consigo imaginar alguem às vesperas de estrearmos 11 (ui, que estranho escrever assim, ao invés de 2011 ) falando coisas do tipo:

_- Querida, que tal se a gente copular logo após o cinema?_

ou

_- Meu, ontem peguei uma mina linda... Teve até coito!_

ou ainda

_- O que você acha daquelas mulheres que depilam todo o monte de vênus_



Era só o que me faltava......


----------



## Vanda

Ana, conquanto esteja dentro do tópico, a gente tem que ouvir, quero dizer, ler.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Se estou a perceber bem, acho que esse termo é capaz de ainda ser usado para se referir a "seios", ainda que ache mais comum "melões".


 
No meu tempo, mais uma vez, só se fossem grandes. Tamanhos normais e abaixo não tinham direito a tal designação.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, quando são grandes. Normalmente, se são pequenos não sei que nome se dá, quando são muito pequenos diz-se que a pessoa é uma tábua....  Na poesia chamavam-se os pomos quando eram de proporções normais, digo eu.


----------



## Tagarela

Vanda,

Por causa do "roll", veio-me à cabeça "ir para o rala-e-rola" ou algo assim. 
=P


----------



## Vanda

Grande ideia, Tata quase 1000! Nem tinha me passado pela cabeça!


----------

